# Massey ferguson to-20 no spark



## mrfixitalex (Feb 2, 2013)

I have a 1949 massey ferguson to-20 tractor I recently got and it was sitting outside for 20 years unused and I rebuilt the motor, replaced fluids and seals etc. I finally went to start it and noticed there was no spark to the plugs. The plug wires are brand new, the condenser in newer and the points


----------



## mrfixitalex (Feb 2, 2013)

Are in good shape. Th ignition switch wires are detached from the switch and wire nutted together. Where should I start to diagnose the problem?


----------

